# Photoshop action doesn't embed color profile when saving



## Travis86 (Feb 15, 2010)

In Photoshop CS3, I need to save several jpgs using "Export for Web & Devices" and embedding the ICC profile. When I save each one manually, the ICC profile is embedded, but when I created an action to do the same thing, the ICC profile isn't embedded!

I can tell this because when I embed the ICC profile, the pictures appear roughly the same when viewed in Firefox and Safari. When the ICC profile isn't embedded, there are noticeable color discrepancies between Firefox and Safari.

I've attached a screenshot of my action. I've also attached an example of my problem:
Top row: Firefox
Bottom row: Safari
First column: automated picture (in Firefox the reds are dead)
Second column: manual picture
Third column: original picture

How can I get the ICC profile to be embedded in the automation?


----------

